# intake upgrade?



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

is there a factory installed intake that is better than an 04 gto intake? just getting some info before i start to mod.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Get your stock intake and throttle ported or get a Fast 90


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

george g said:


> is there a factory installed intake that is better than an 04 gto intake? just getting some info before i start to mod.


What intake are you talking about? The manifold or the airbox to the TB part of the intake?


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

intake manifold


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't worry about that one spend your hard earned cash somewhere else. The stock intake is pretty good, I would not go with an aftermarket one unless you have nice size cam, exhaust and heads. If you spend your money on one of those high dollar FAST, ect. you threw cash away for alittle amount of gain on a stock or nearly stock motor.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> Don't worry about that one spend your hard earned cash somewhere else. The stock intake is pretty good, I would not go with an aftermarket one unless you have nice size cam, exhaust and heads. If you spend your money on one of those high dollar FAST, ect. you threw cash away for alittle amount of gain on a stock or nearly stock motor.


:agree


----------

